# Looking for device to split guitar signal 3 ways



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright peeps, here's what I need. I have to split my guitar signal 3 ways. I can't use a looper, because I don't need returns - I need the signal to go to 3 different destinations. I want to keep the noise as low as possible and I need it to be TINY!

So far, I'm looking at the Behringer MicroMix, but what I really need is the ability to switch between signals or combine them at will.

I've found the Morley George Lynch Tripler and the Palmer Triage - both will do what I'm looking for, but I've heard about noise issues on the Tripler and the Palmer is $400! Also, both are HUGE.

Is there ANYTHING out there that has the same functionality as the Palmer, with buffering and isolation, but smaller and less pricey? I'm totally open to custom builds - it doesn't have to be a retail product. I've got an email out to Loop Master and T1M at the moment and am waiting to hear from them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Have you check Radial Engineering? Not cheap, but top quality.

http://www.radialeng.com/index.php


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Have you check Radial Engineering? Not cheap, but top quality.
> 
> http://www.radialeng.com/index.php


+1

Buy once, cry once...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Have you check Radial Engineering? Not cheap, but top quality.
> 
> http://www.radialeng.com/index.php


I did, but none of their products seems to do exactly what I want. The Shotgun came closest, but it splits the signal and drives it at all times. I need something where I can control which signal is sent and when.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 3-way active buffered splitter I made with level controls for each output, but it doesn't have any footswitches.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I have a 3-way active buffered splitter I made with level controls for each output, but it doesn't have any footswitches.


A footswitchable version of that would be exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Voodoo Labs Amp Selector- 4 footswitchable outputs:

http://www.voodoolab.com/ampselector.htm

$289 at L&M


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Voodoo Labs Amp Selector- 4 footswitchable outputs:
> 
> http://www.voodoolab.com/ampselector.htm
> 
> $289 at L&M


Yup, saw that too. It's massive. 11" x 4 7/8" x 2"

I'm hoping for smaller than the Morley (6.5") or Palmer (8") and this guy is much wider. So far the Palmer seems to be the best choice, but I might try the Morley first, just from a form-factor PoV to see if it works for me.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

DIY.?


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/gyraf/media/Splitter.gif.html







[/URL]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want 3 buttons, I think you're kind of stuck going big box. I could be mistaken. I think if everything is close together, that's where you get your noise issues. Good luck!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Craig Anderton "Spluffer" project, from 35 years back, provided a buffered active split that lent itself to implementing output switching. In fact, I made one for a friend some years ago, with a footswitch that allowed him to send long buffered cables to each of the inputs of his old SF Super. It gave him the remote channel switching the amp lacked.

A similar thing is fairly easy to build, and could be built into a fairly compact chassis (1590BB), so long as one positioned the switches strategically to avoid stepping on a switch you weren't intending to. I'm not keen on taking on an entire project like this, but I could probably provide you a tested stuffed board with all the electronics, and you do the machining of the chassis and installation of jacks, pots, and such yourself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The Craig Anderton "Spluffer" project, from 35 years back, provided a buffered active split that lent itself to implementing output switching. In fact, I made one for a friend some years ago, with a footswitch that allowed him to send long buffered cables to each of the inputs of his old SF Super. It gave him the remote channel switching the amp lacked.
> 
> A similar thing is fairly easy to build, and could be built into a fairly compact chassis (1590BB), so long as one positioned the switches strategically to avoid stepping on a switch you weren't intending to. I'm not keen on taking on an entire project like this, but I could probably provide you a tested stuffed board with all the electronics, and you do the machining of the chassis and installation of jacks, pots, and such yourself.


That's a very generous offer, Mark! I'm going to keep looking around a bit to see what's out there, but I'll msg you if I decide to take you up on your offer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure. I'm easy. One hears good things about the Lehle boxes. I gather they're relay-based, and while that's a good thing, they're not as cheap as me. 

The premise behind the Anderton circuit involves no signal switching, per se. All that really happens is that the input to the amp in question is grounded. Grounded input = no signal.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Sure. I'm easy. One hears good things about the Lehle boxes. I gather they're relay-based, and while that's a good thing, they're not as cheap as me.
> 
> The premise behind the Anderton circuit involves no signal switching, per se. All that really happens is that the input to the amp in question is grounded. Grounded input = no signal.


I'm looking at the 1-at-3 right now. It's got MIDI functionality, which means I can hide it away from the front of the board and let it be controlled by my midi switcher. That's a huge bonus. 6" x 4.1" x 1.9" is a decent size as well.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Morley ABC. Make sure whatever you get has something to eliminate ground buzz and also phase match if using different amps. Definitely adds noise when using two amps.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nothing back from Loop-master or T1M yet, but Lehle got back to me within a few hours about a MIDI-related question. I'm thinking of going with the Lehle, as it's going to really make my rig flexible.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This one's the best and isn't very big:

http://cosmomusic.ca/amplifier-switcher-lehle-1at3-sgos.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> This one's the best and isn't very big:
> 
> http://cosmomusic.ca/amplifier-switcher-lehle-1at3-sgos.html


Yup, that's the one I'm looking at right now. The MIDI has me pretty much sold on it!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Doesn't the Boss LS-2 allow this?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Doesn't the Boss LS-2 allow this?


Not quite. It can do A or B or C, or even A and B or C (looks like), but not A and B and C. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 3 way setup at home. I'm using 2 Radial Twin City pedals, they're buffered, have a drag control and can invert the phase. It's setup with guitar -> radial 1 (output 1 to amp 1, output 2 to radial 2) -> radial 2 (output 1 to amp 2, output 2 to amp 3).

I can get any combination of amps going and I haven't noticed any noise issues.


----------

